# My Lightbox setup for bottle photographing



## MrSchulz (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is my lightbox setup for taking photos of bottles.  I use a black posterboard backing (NOT CUT), two heat lamps  , A $5 Camera stand, and a Camera I had given to me (Panasonic 8 MP) temporarly until I can buy a better one   Total cost is just under $15.  (took this photo with my phone)


----------



## MrSchulz (Dec 6, 2012)

Results


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 6, 2012)

something to diffuse the light would be good.
 It would tone down the bright spots on the image.


----------



## MrSchulz (Dec 6, 2012)

Like a cover?


----------

